# А.Бызов "Лезгинка", послушайте если кого заинтересовало



## Mikhayloff.ek (30 Ноя 2010)

Если кому понравилось могу ноты отправить.


----------



## Accordeon Man (30 Ноя 2010)

Можно мне пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## slaveles (1 Дек 2010)

Можно мне пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## grigoriys (1 Дек 2010)

Mikhayloff.ek писал:


> кому понравилось могу ноты отправить.


Отправьте пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## milongo (1 Дек 2010)

Отправьте пожалуйста на [email protected] Cпасибо.


----------



## vaniano (1 Дек 2010)

- И мне тоже если можно?! [email protected]
За ранее благодарен!


----------



## Orphei (1 Дек 2010)

Отправьте сюда пожалуйста:

[email protected]

Огромное спасибо!


----------



## Pavel Shamatura (2 Дек 2010)

аааааааа,ооочень круто))

[email protected]

за ранее спасибо!


----------



## Rinat_Djan (2 Дек 2010)

[email protected]
Заранее Спасибо.


----------



## kolokol (3 Дек 2010)

Класс!!
если не затруднит можно сюда? kolokol8383mail.ru


----------



## alex080 (3 Дек 2010)

Пожалуйста сюда: [email protected] Спасибо.


----------



## Mikhayloff.ek (3 Дек 2010)

Перед всеми извиняюсь,но ноты чуть попозже вышлю всем,проблемы с инетом.


----------



## tv1000 (4 Дек 2010)

мне тоже пожалуйста *[email protected]*


----------



## Dani (4 Дек 2010)

Можно мне пожалуйста: 
[email protected]
Спасибо.


----------



## aleter1 (4 Дек 2010)

женемапасейжур [email protected] заранее благодарствуйте


----------



## Izuminka (5 Дек 2010)

Здорово,если не сложно присоедините меня к рассылке нот.СПАСИБО[email protected]


----------



## volnitsa (5 Дек 2010)

Присоединяюсь! :accordion: [email protected] Спасибо!


----------



## arkadij77 (5 Дек 2010)

esli ne trudno i mne [email protected]


----------



## Valeri (8 Дек 2010)

Пожалуйста сюда: [email protected] Спасибо.


----------



## notta-diez (8 Дек 2010)

Пожалуйста отправте сюда [email protected]


----------



## Mr.Big (8 Дек 2010)

Пожалуйста если не трудно, понравилось очень! 
Вот мыло: [email protected]
Зарание благодарен.


----------



## chernov (8 Дек 2010)

Если ещё можно, перешлите ноты на адрес: [email protected]


----------



## Katja (10 Дек 2010)

и мне, пожалуйста, тоже отправьте, если не затруднит
[email protected]


----------



## luda14lk (10 Дек 2010)

Пришлите и мне, пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## Клара (18 Дек 2010)

и мне пожалуйста, отправьте [email protected]


----------



## Максимус (18 Дек 2010)

и мне пожалуйста, отправьте [email protected]


----------



## DENY90 (22 Дек 2010)

Отправьте, пожалуйста мне тоже [email protected]


----------



## Liliya (22 Дек 2010)

Пришлите мне пожалуйста [email protected]/ Зпранее спасибо


----------



## Alex86akko (22 Дек 2010)

Пришлите и мне пожалуйста Лезгинку Бызова. Плииииииз
[email protected]


----------



## bayam (22 Дек 2010)

пришлите мне, пожалуйста!! уже более трех лет ноты лезгинки ищу! заранее спасибо!
[email protected]


----------



## lyudmila (25 Дек 2010)

БУДЬТЕ ДОБРЫ ПРИШЛИТЕ НОТЫ ПО АДРЕСУ[email protected]


----------



## akkordeonist.by (25 Дек 2010)

[email protected] -пришлите,буду благодарен


----------



## Labian (25 Дек 2010)

если кто нибудь получил ноты,отпишитесь,прошло 25-ть дней...((


----------



## Liliya (26 Дек 2010)

Ноты так и не пришли :unknown:


----------



## tim_dance (21 Янв 2011)

И мне плиз [email protected]


----------

